# 100% slingshot latex?



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Does anyone know the best place to buy it?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

As far as I know, there is only one source in Europe.









Flat Bands | Jan Nowak Slingshot Place com


TOP QUALITY PROFESSIONAL FLAT BANDS



www.slingshot-place.com





However the guys in the UK all seem to know someone who sells it. Seems like good latex but very similar to the BSB in performance but the colors are thickness specific.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Palmettoflyer said:


> As far as I know, there is only one source in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

It's great stuff. I love it. Find someone in the UK you can trust and get them to get it for you unless you wanna wait 6 months to get it directly from the source

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good stuff you won't be disappointed


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

☝ Not to be confused with Precise, btw Lmao


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> ☝ Not to be confused with Precise, btw Lmao


Much better than precise


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I get mine from China. I think the prices are reasonable.

For example...



















https://www.daraz.pk/products/antifreezing-rubber-band-latex-catapult-flat-accessory-150mm-width-green-i210872426-s1417984780.html?search=1





https://www.daraz.pk/products/hi-mall-sling-flat-rubber-band-12mm-thickness-2m-length-elastic-replacement-bungee-for-catapult-hunting-i260617991-s1478896337.html?search=1





https://www.daraz.pk/products/catapult-rubber-band-2mm-diameter-10m-length-latex-tubing-round-accessories-i210948168-s1418108020.html?search=1





https://www.daraz.pk/products/32-feet-5mm-natural-latex-rubber-tube-tubing-replacement-band-10m-i163308599-s1330624390.html?search=1





https://www.daraz.pk/products/natural-rubber-hose-black-highly-elastic-latex-tube-for-outdoor-exercise-i256473434-s1473236948.html?search=1



etc.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

This black latex is the one I usually order.











https://www.daraz.pk/products/woyisisi-13-5m-tube-of-natural-soft-txex-for-i168224630-s1337450712.html?search=1



Yes, I know it's all in Rupees, but I'm sure you'll find the same sort of stuff on Amazon etc.










Product Length: Approx. 2m/6.6ft, Width: Approx. 150mm/5.9in, Thickness: Approx. 0.65mm

Weight: Approx. 197g/6.9oz

Stretch Ratio: 1 Meter/3.3ft Can Pull About 6 Meters/19.7ft

That's one to six stretch. Not bad.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

bingo said:


> Much better than precise


I mistook the 2 in about 6 different posts and PM’s lol. Pretty sure I’ve got it straightened out now 😆


----------

